# 2013 Shimano Road V-brakes



## rallyrabbit

So, in the course of my nightmare with tektro V-Brakes, a friend and came upon some interesting information while looking at the Shimano DXR V-Brakes.

Just out, is the 2013 Shimano V-Brakes for Road Bikes to work with Road Levers:
BR-R573 - 105 V-Brake
BR-R463 - Tiagra V-Brake
BR-R353 - Sora V-Brake

They are, supposedly, 85mm arms. The only ones I could find are the BR-R353 Sora Model. So, I ordered to give them a shot and maybe compare to the Tektro. If these fail to work, I have no choice but to go to the TRP models.


----------



## holy cromoly

Nice. Keep us posted. I also went through several V-brake experiments and never found anything I was really content with. Decided to go disc, but I am still curious about stronger rim brakes.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Just curious, what problems did you encounter with the Tektro brakes? I use RX5s with Campy Centaur levers, and they work very well. Currently testing Paul MiniMotos, which have 83mm arms.


----------



## rallyrabbit

The RX5 i had no problem with other than the mechanical movement and adjusters just corroded off after about 1.5 years.

The BX3v that I replaced them with have been nothing but trouble. I can't get them to stay in adjustment. Either they don't work well, or they do and then start dragging halfway through a long ride. The front squeals too bad, its embarrassing. New pads, changed wheels, new cables, travel agent, no travel agent, tow in, tow out, nothing helps. Bike shop can't sort it either. I think it has to do with the absolute pathetic spring in the BX3v. the thing just wont stay engaged and won't stay disengaged. I put a beaten up RX5 back on, and it is good. So, it has to be the Bx3v. and they both do it. But both RX5 and BX3v have weak springs.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

rallyrabbit said:


> The RX5 i had no problem with other than the mechanical movement and adjusters just corroded off after about 1.5 years.
> 
> The BX3v that I replaced them with have been nothing but trouble. I can't get them to stay in adjustment. Either they don't work well, or they do and then start dragging halfway through a long ride. The front squeals too bad, its embarrassing. New pads, changed wheels, new cables, travel agent, no travel agent, tow in, tow out, nothing helps. Bike shop can't sort it either. I think it has to do with the absolute pathetic spring in the BX3v. the thing just wont stay engaged and won't stay disengaged. I put a beaten up RX5 back on, and it is good. So, it has to be the Bx3v. and they both do it. But both RX5 and BX3v have weak springs.


I've noticed that my RX5s tend to "lose" their adjustment when I remove/re-install a wheel. Sometimes it's really bad, and sometimes it's pretty minor. I think it's not so much the springs, but rather, the "slop" in the spring holders/etc.


----------



## rallyrabbit

That's fair on the RX5, there was a lot of slop in the holders.

The BX3v have both slop and weak springs. So you get the same thing you're talking + they just simply pop back out unevenly once you release the brake lever, no matter how much you adjust everything.

Friend at a LBS spent 3.5 hours on it last night. Still couldn't get it sorted.


----------



## champamoore

Images from Japan:
105








tiagra








sora


----------



## richnmib

where can you buy these? I googled them and came up with nothing


----------



## rallyrabbit

My LBS ordered the Sora version. They are the only ones available right now. They are available directly from the importer.


----------



## champamoore

As for the rest of the models, they are _2013_ model, so I would think they'd show up in the next few months. It looks like they are using the same picture for the 105 as they did for the Sora though, and just flipped the set in the foreground.

Based on my experience w/ Shimano V brakes since the 90s, tho, I'll forgive them. Quite happy about this development.


----------



## limba

Just marking my place. Once someone tries them let us know how they work.


----------



## rallyrabbit

I'll have some by Thursday, I'll post results. if then anyone else is interested, I could probably make an order and mail them out.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Here's a Paul MiniMoto mounted on the front of my Rawland rSogn (tire is 650B x 38):










Vertical clearance is good for a brake of this size (83mm), but lateral clearance is outstanding.


----------



## limba

Do Paul's brakes come with the Kool Stop pads?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

limba said:


> Do Paul's brakes come with the Kool Stop pads?


Yes. Those are the stock, salmon Thinlines.


----------



## mudrock

Fortunately I don't have to worry about these problems anymore, now that I'm on disc brakes. The Avid BB7s on my new bike are more powerful, but not hugely so. I went the disc route to save wear and tear on my wheels. The mud and grit went through my DDT Swiss wheels in a little over a year.

I would love to see what Paul could do in the disc brake department.


----------



## limba

Thanks for the info Gravel. Rep.


----------



## rallyrabbit

The Paul's are nice, just steep in price. I like racing, but I am not at the top. So, I can't justify spending more for brakes than I did for a crank.


----------



## bicycledrittler

First post on this site for me -
I just ordered a set of these. I have used a variety of mini-v brake set ups so far, and these rock. I just got a Crux since I recently moved and now work at a shop that carries mostly Specialized, and I have been super annoyed at having to run full length housing. These brakes came in today, and I threw them on with some of Jagwire's compression-less Ripcord housing. I pulled the Sram Rival levers off of my road bike for the season, and even though the R353 has a 90mm arm It still feels great. The arms are beefy, so there is nowhere for it to flex. The springs aren't the long spindly things found on most V's, but they are brute stocky things that run about half way up the arm. The stock pads feel sure enough, but I am going to transplant the pad cartridges from my old XTR V's for a better match to my rim surface.
I don't have tires glued up yet, but when I do some ride results can be expected.
I will also buy the 105 version when they are available.


----------



## rallyrabbit

So they are 90mm, Dang it, doesn't SRAM need 85mm?


----------



## bicycledrittler

Normally yes, Shimano is designed to work best with 90 and Sram would be ideal with 85mm. What you end up with by running a Sram lever to a 90 brake arm is quite a bit more leverage, but with flexy coil housing you can never utilize it without running your brakes too close to the rim or never being able to actuate the caliper. Reinforced linear housing solves that problem. With very little compression to worry about and Shimano's remarkably solid brake set everything feels great. With the increased leverage the stopping power is awesome to say the least. Any bike that I can't afford Nokon for gets the Jagwire racer kits just because of the better brake housing.


----------



## atpjunkie

are they for touring? because to imply 'for road bikes' I can't imagine road bike mfr installing canti studs as a general practice


----------



## Kram

atpjunkie said:


> are they for touring? because to imply 'for road bikes' I can't imagine road bike mfr installing canti studs as a general practice


Just out for a cross ride and I never thought (or have I ever thought) "jeez, I wish I had more stopping power." Just saying....


----------



## adam_mac84

Kram said:


> Just out for a cross ride and I never thought (or have I ever thought) "jeez, I wish I had more stopping power." Just saying....


Xeverytimeiride or race


----------



## bicycledrittler

The faster and more sure your braking is the more speed you can carry approaching corners or squirrely dismounts. That and brake checking the schmuck behind you with avid discs is a riot every time.


----------



## rallyrabbit

So for reinforced brake housing, anything to recommend?

I've been using standard jagwire housing, is there something else I should try?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

rallyrabbit said:


> So for reinforced brake housing, anything to recommend?
> 
> I've been using standard jagwire housing, is there something else I should try?


Jagwire Ripcord. Good stuff.


----------



## rallyrabbit

Well, I got mine today, they are acutally the ones marked Sora and not Tiagra (Tiagra and 105 aren't ready).

These things and strong and smooth, work well with my SRAM levers, better than any Tektros I have tried. And, my squeeling is all gone. Going to order one for the rear tomorrow. Definitely recommend these.

I could probably order some if others might want them.


----------



## acckids

rallyrabbit,

Could you give an update on the brakes? Also, anyone find the Tiagra or 105 version?


----------



## rallyrabbit

acckids said:


> rallyrabbit,
> 
> Could you give an update on the brakes? Also, anyone find the Tiagra or 105 version?


Yes,

I have used a ton of different V-Brakes from Tektro to TRP. These Shimano brakes are the best I've used. I have SRAM Force levers, so there is enough pull. Don't need travel agents. And they are firm, don't chatter and have 0 squeal.

I got the SORA first, no problem. Replaced the fronts with 105 that the LBS ordered for me. Same performance, just lighter.


----------



## limba

Have you used the CX8/CX9?


----------



## rallyrabbit

limba said:


> Have you used the CX8/CX9?


I have never used CX9, I did try a front CX8.4 that someone let me borrow to try out. These Shimano are comparable to that. I never cared about weight, the Shimano may weigh more. What I cared about was performance and cost point, and the Shimano were every bit as good as the CX8.4


----------



## limba

Ok, just checking. I ordered some CX9's. They should be awesome.


----------



## Tachycardic

When I finalized my order on a new bike in March, my invoice stated that I'll be getting the R537 V-brake. I wonder if the shop actually meant R573. Anyways, I'm buying the bike in Japan, so it could just be Japanese-spec. Will have to wait until July before I know for sure.


----------

